# powers on, but orange light



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

all i did was last night, i took the power supply out my Dell, 2 try on my other computer, and then i took it out and plugged it back in the Dell, i plugged it in, the green lights on the riser board and motherboard light up, but when i hit the power button on the fron of the computer, i dont get a green light i get a orangeish light? any reason why? i tryed reseating the Slot 1 CPU, and tryed replugging in the power supply 2 the motherboard, and still the same thing, any help would really be appreciated :up:  .


----------



## moneyspider1 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would try reseating the memory, and the graphics card if there is one in this comp.might just have disturbed them a little.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

you dont say the age of the Dell computer, but Dell has in the past used a proprietary system and though it my look like a standard ATX power supply, the pin out may be different. If it is a newer dell you should be ok there. I would make sure everything is reseated and the power connectors are in the right place. While I have heard of Power supplies killing mothreboards, I dont think I have ever heard of a motherboard frying a power supply, but I guess it might be possible. If the system you were using it in drew may too much power from th Dell underpowered supplies that they tend to use may have done it.

Sorry just read your signature. If this is the machine in question, then I woudl say you have a Dell Proprietary power supply.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

were you static safe ?...might also look and make sure you didn't dislodge the 2 pin reset plug on the motherboard


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

moneyspider1 said:


> I would try reseating the memory, and the graphics card if there is one in this comp.might just have disturbed them a little.


already tried that. and i have intergrated video.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

happyrck said:


> were you static safe ?...might also look and make sure you didn't dislodge the 2 pin reset plug on the motherboard


yes, i was static safe, where would this reset plug be? the Dell is in my sig.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

YOU will have to go to the manufactures web site and look in the support section..or open the case and look on the motherboard ...follow the wires that come from the front of the case andsee where they go...on most MBs there on the bottom right side with the base of the case the closest to you, open side up, front to the right


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

the reset wires would most likely not do anything like this. It could be the clear cmos jumpe but youwould have to physically remove that from one set of pins ans set it on another set of pins.

I am still thinking that you my have a pwersupply problem.

You said you tried to use in another computer? was this to test this power supply or to test to see if the power supply in another computer was good or bad? 

The thing is this is an old computer and it could even be a bad processor or motherboard. I would not attempt to use a Standard ATX power supply on this system unless you can confirm that the atx connector is wired up exactly the same as the powersupply that came stock witht he computer.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

i tested this power supply, 2 see if i had a bad 1 on my other computer.

wait, im not even sure i tested this 1 on my other computer, it has another wire 2 hook up, that my Gateway dont have, soo i used another off a Compaq, i never hooked up the Dell's, i thought i did.

but when i give juice 2 the power supply, the fan doesnt spin? but the lights on the motherboard etc., light up??


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

is there a way you can get a digital image of the power supply and wiring? I dont understand what the extra 2 wire hook is for. Maybe if we saw it it would help.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

i cant get a pic, it's just another cable that plugs into the motherboard, right under where the big clip is.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

is this plugged into your dell motherboard now? This could be a fan power lead for the power supply or a temperature signal.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah, it's plugged in 2 it.


----------



## gmcsierra99 (Dec 7, 2005)

nevermind guys, i got it fixed :up:. last night i rechecked all the wires and stuff, wasnt it, tryed the power supply from a previous Compaq, got a high pitch, unplugged right away lol, then this afternoon, i got home, took the power supply apart, took out the fan, and replaced it with another fan, it worked!!, took it back apart and put my original fan back in, thanks you guys 4 helping me with this :up:, take care.


----------

